# Plow Controller mount



## ACFarmer (Feb 9, 2010)

Just got done mounting my plow on my 02 Ford F-250. When I had this plow mounted on my Dodge the controller hung off the door but it was a standard. The ford is an auto so I would rather hang the controller on the right. Where have you guys mounted yours? I have an 08 center console if that makes a difference.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

well, I have a ranger. But this might give you an idea. I used the contractor case of my nextel phone and mounted it to the dash. I turned the male end 180* so it can just slide in and out. My truck is a manual.


----------



## ACFarmer (Feb 9, 2010)

I dont have a handheld controller though, thats my problem. Its the joystick so I actually have to mount it somewhere.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

how bout post pics of your dash and your controller!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I always mount mine right where the 4wd switch should be if I had switch My trucks are on the floor I have F350s


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

ACFarmer;1421125 said:


> I dont have a handheld controller though, thats my problem. Its the joystick so I actually have to mount it somewhere.


Mount it on a Stand bolt it to the floor seen some people do that mine are hand controls


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

Get a piece of wood or metal that fits in the cup holder of the center counsel. Then use double sided velcro and put the controller on the wood or metal. This way you don't have to reach out to the dash each time you have to move the plow. It will be right were you rest your arm on the console.


----------

